# Grinder Virgin - something to suit a Rocket Appartamento?



## MRSPIPE (Jun 4, 2017)

As the title says - I am clueless when it comes to Grinders. The Gaggia classic is coming to the end of life and i'm looking to upgrade and thinking the Appartamento is what iI want so I need something that would suit the machine. So all advice would be greatly received. As an extra curve ball I still have my la pavoni professional that I could use again - so could invest in a grinder now that would also work with this and the the Rocket when I get it. The La paving went away three years ago because I couldn't get a shot out of it - because I didn't pay head to peoples advice and get a grinder. I will listen this time!

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

What is your budget and do you want electric or manual grinder?


----------



## MRSPIPE (Jun 4, 2017)

I was thinking electricity - and after having messed up last time and realise the general opinion is the better the grinder the better chance of a great shot i'd like to spend what I need to get a good machine. Would £300 be too little? Used could be another option - again i've looked in the for sale section but not really sure what i'm looking at/for?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Do you have a size restriction?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Just to add to that - there's a Eureka Zenith Club E in the for sale thread that would suit. He's asking £275 and a few people are showing interest so be quick. It matches the Mazzer SJ in the cup apparently.... see review below.

https://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/blogs/news/8628829-kit-review-eureka-zenith-club-e-grinder


----------



## MRSPIPE (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up - no height restrictions either.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Eureka grinders are my favourite, good system for adjustment, easy cleaning without losing the grind setting


----------



## MRSPIPE (Jun 4, 2017)

Is there anything I should be watching out for/checking if I buy used?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I put my Eureka Mignon on ebay at the weekend if that works for you? @MRSPIPE


----------



## MRSPIPE (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks i've just watched it on eBay and will do a bit more research on where it fits in the grinder league and the money they're going for. Still not sure whether to spend bigger now to avoid upgrading in six months.


----------



## MRSPIPE (Jun 4, 2017)

...I forgot to say it's a very pretty looking thing and in great condition.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

MRSPIPE said:


> Still not sure whether to spend bigger now to avoid upgrading in six months.


That's the spirit


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

If it works for you @MRSPIPE let me know as that price is for eBay, not forum members


----------



## MRSPIPE (Jun 4, 2017)

What sort of price does a forum member get - or should I PM you - i'm not sure how this all works yet?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've PM'd you as I'm not offering it for sale here - Mods, hope this is ok.


----------

